

Building mobile apps since before the app store - dgerhardt
http://www.techinboston.co/greg-raiz/

======
dgerhardt
Podcast interview with Greg Raiz, founder of Raiz Labs, a mobile app
development shop in Boston that has built apps for RunKeeper, Care.com,
HubSpot, Rue La La and more.

